# My 71 GTO, Done, finally



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

Quezal Gold, Judge Clone (PO had done it, and I liked it). 455 Big Block, Kaufmann Racing Aluminum Heads, Ram Air Restoration ceramic coated headers and exhaust.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice!! Love the look of the `71 hood. :cheers


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks. Crap pictures, but in direct sunlight, it's really stunning.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice. Seems like the 65'-70's garner all the attention, but the 71' was a great looking ride too. Well done!:cheers


----------



## Iraq 69 (May 4, 2013)

Looks great!! Love the color and stripes together. You did an excellent job.
Marc:cheers


----------

